# let's talk gretsch!



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

at a session recently, the engineer brought out his big orange gretsch for me to try.

wow!

i had always dismissed these guitars back in the day. they're not ideal for heavy rock.

now i want one. no, i need one!!!

there's one on craigslist right now:

http://toronto.en.craigslist.ca/tor/msg/2882432980.html

it's a beauty, and a pretty good deal. but this model has painted-on f-holes.

don't know if that makes any difference to the sound.

any gretsch guys/gals here?


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

perhaps you should refer to this thread:

http://www.guitarscanada.com/music/47231-no-more-pedals-no-more-guitars-no-more-amps.html

kidding aside, I think they look cool. and plus, Jack White absolutely kills on them. I wouldn't mind one myself. i don't really know anything about them though.


----------



## Lance Romance (Jun 4, 2009)

What do you mean not suited to heavy rock? Have you ever listened to "Who's Next"? There is NOTHING that sounds like a Gretsch, except another Gretsch. Also, regardless of which guitars you've tracked with there's always a hole in the mix for a Gretsch. Painted f-holes don't do it for me, and I prefer the Terada/Japan-built ones Fender has been selling since 2004. I've got a White Falcon that just kills, but another serious contender is the Brian Setzer which is 24.5" scale, trestle bracing for more feedback resistance than a soundpost/tonebar guitar, TV Jones pickups, Sperzels, pinned bridge...all the stuff you'd do to hop one up is already done. You can find them used (get a flame maple one, not a plain maple) for $1600-1800 and are just some of the coolest guitars on the planet. Besides, they look so good you don't even have to know how to play LOL!


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...yeah, that's the thing - neither do i. starting from scratch.




blam said:


> perhaps you should refer to this thread:
> 
> http://www.guitarscanada.com/music/47231-no-more-pedals-no-more-guitars-no-more-amps.html
> 
> kidding aside, I think they look cool. and plus, Jack White absolutely kills on them. I wouldn't mind one myself. i don't really know anything about them though.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

david henman said:


> i had always dismissed these guitars back in the day. they're not ideal for heavy rock.


There's this chap in a band called AC/DC who plays a Gretsch. And another chap in a band called ZZ Top. I think they play the rock and roll 

Gretsches are awesome! I want one badly as well.

fwiw - I've played a few of the 5120 guitars and they're pretty nice! That's definitely something to consider if you don't want to blow the cash on a 6120. I'm partial to the 5122/6122 myself, love that double-cut look!


----------



## bobb (Jan 4, 2007)

I bought this one in Oct. Since then, I have had no problem getting a good sound regardless of style of music. It's trying very hard to be #1 in the rotation.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

Lance Romance said:


> What do you mean not suited to heavy rock? Have you ever listened to "Who's Next"? There is NOTHING that sounds like a Gretsch, except another Gretsch. Also, regardless of which guitars you've tracked with there's always a hole in the mix for a Gretsch. Painted f-holes don't do it for me, and I prefer the Terada/Japan-built ones Fender has been selling since 2004. I've got a White Falcon that just kills, but another serious contender is the Brian Setzer which is 24.5" scale, trestle bracing for more feedback resistance than a soundpost/tonebar guitar, TV Jones pickups, Sperzels, pinned bridge...all the stuff you'd do to hop one up is already done. You can find them used (get a flame maple one, not a plain maple) for $1600-1800 and are just some of the coolest guitars on the planet. Besides, they look so good you don't even have to know how to play LOL!


*chuckle*

...despite who's next, back in the day most of us never thought of gretsch as the go-to guitar for hard/heavy rock, especially not on stage. solid bodies ruled. in fact, i think they still do. we mainly thought of gretsch jumbo hollowbodies as country guitars. chet atkins rarely played his through a wall of marshalls cranked to eleven.


----------



## Lance Romance (Jun 4, 2009)

Hey David, at a Steve Morse clinic a couple of weeks ago I told him I was tired of it taking so many years to learn how to play guitar. I said i wanted to just cut to the front of the line and buy his chops. He just about killed himself laughing.
If only...


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...guess i should have clarified that i was thinking of the giant hollowbodies.



hollowbody said:


> There's this chap in a band called AC/DC who plays a Gretsch. And another chap in a band called ZZ Top. I think they play the rock and roll
> 
> Gretsches are awesome! I want one badly as well.
> 
> fwiw - I've played a few of the 5120 guitars and they're pretty nice! That's definitely something to consider if you don't want to blow the cash on a 6120. I'm partial to the 5122/6122 myself, love that double-cut look!


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

I think Gretsch's are totally suited to heavier tones. You just have to watch your proximity to your amp for feedback reasons.
Most of Neil Young's early solo stuff, CSNY etc. was a Gretsch. 
I think Billy Duffy in the Cult uses one. Then of course as Eric just mentioned, there's Who's Next and a certain tune called Won't Get Fooled Again.
But their twang is also where it's at. Such a big guitar and such twang.
I've owned a few and my fave's are the mid sixties 6120's (George Harrison) or the reissue of.

cheers
Pete


----------



## Lance Romance (Jun 4, 2009)

The 5120 comment is a good one, as they are surprising guitars. However, by the time you do TV Jones Filtertrons and wiring harness, replace the nut, spend some time making the licensed Bigsby try to come back to tune, you've spent $800-900 already, so just look for a used Professional-series Japan built with a real US Bigsby and electronics and never look back. Not dissing the affordable ones at all (might buy a Powerjet myself as a project guitar), but the Terada guitars are built just perfectly.


----------



## Lance Romance (Jun 4, 2009)

Hey Doctor, I play my White Falcon thru my Wampler SLOstortion pedal with some pretty heavy gain and the sucker just cuts right through. Sounds great in the country band, and equally at home with the rock band.
Like beer, not just for breakfast anymore.


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

I really like these ones, personally.


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## Petey D (Sep 8, 2011)

^ Sweet Duo Jet. I had a Pro-jet with the same finish. I love the Gretsch's! My favorites are the 6120s, especially the Setzer & Reverend Horton Heat models. My main guitar is a copy of a Balwin era Country Club, a Sparrow Big Daddy. I love it to death. Gretsches can pull off any type of music you want them to imo, and anybody who says they aren't well suited for heavy music should check out Tim Armstrong from "Rancid" he uses Gretsch's exclusively.


----------



## pickslide (May 9, 2006)

I love Gretsch guitars. Had an Annie that I traded and then grabbed myself an Black Falcon which is awesome! I also have a 5126 electromatic with the dynasonic pickups which are great too. Gretschs sound great clean all the way to heavy. Watch these videos:

[video=youtube;8bMd7R-5WFU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8bMd7R-5WFU[/video]
[video=youtube;dOv_iJ9INGM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dOv_iJ9INGM&amp;feature=relmfu[/video]
[video=youtube;oZI9jqT3Pd8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oZI9jqT3Pd8[/video]
Of course the sounds we know and love from Gretsch...this guy is AMAZING
[video=youtube;ayuT1A8TzUk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ayuT1A8TzUk&amp;feature=fvwrel[/video]


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

That 6119 in the original ad is WAY overpriced! I picked up a similar one (G6119 with Hilotron pickups) for around $1250. Great guitars. I'd get one with Filtertrons as those are probably most versatile. I love mine, but the Hilotrons for work way better for a nice clean sound, than a raunchy tone. Mine also has the painted on f-holes - makes no difference to the sound. Pickups and body construction are way more of a determining factor.


----------



## pickslide (May 9, 2006)

I agree by the way that the guitar the OP posted is way overpriced. I think I just saw one of these for sale last week on TGP for...get this...$950 shipped. It is not hard to find a good Gretsch for around $1100-$1200


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Love my big, flamey orange 6120...Always makes me feel like this guy, even though Im not:
[video=youtube;UVdoUdjqzdw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UVdoUdjqzdw&amp;feature=related[/video]

Was a xmas present from my wife a few years ago, when I was ill, so it was a nice surprise.​


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

Unless I remember incorrectly, Randy Bachman recorded TCOB, with a Gretsch. Heard that a few years back on Randy's CBC radio show.


----------



## hummingway (Aug 4, 2011)

That 1960 White Falcon sounds sweet. Probably go for about $35K. 

There are a lot of models and a lot of variation within models for Gretsch guitars so there's one that will work for most styles. I have two from '57. One that was their top of the line for that year, a Country Club, and one that was closer to the bottom, a Corvette. Very different from each other. The Corvette is a single pickup in the neck position, no cutaway two tone. I love playing blues on it. It howls! The Country Club is OK for blues but better for country and jazz.

Some of the models crack me up with their kitschy details. The leather pad on the back to prevent scratching may have been one of the uglier things I've seen. Howabout a Roundup? Belt buckle tailpiece, branded G and knotty pine top.

Lots of jangly rock bands have used them. George Harrison played a Tennessee Rose.


----------



## hummingway (Aug 4, 2011)

ed2000 said:


> Unless I remember incorrectly, Randy Bachman recorded TCOB, with a Gretsch. Heard that a few years back on Randy's CBC radio show.


It was a late 50's Chet that got stolen. He collected something like 400 Gretsch's and sold them to the Gretsch museum.


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

bagpipe said:


> That 6119 in the original ad is WAY overpriced! I picked up a similar one (G6119 with Hilotron pickups) for around $1250. .


I agree 100%. If it is a desirable model in "mint condition" the most I would offer is 50% of the original list price which would be around $1500.00. If it's a player, but in excellent condition (depending on the year of manufacture) I would offer anywhere from 30-40% off list which would be around 900.00 to 1200.00. A few years ago I foolishly sold my Gretsch Duo Jet 6128 and I've been on the hunt for one in my price range ever since. Great guitars.


----------



## Gizmo (Aug 7, 2008)

Not sure if it's still for sale but Gretsch6120 has a beaut here:http://www.guitarscanada.com/guitars-guitar-parts/47078-gretsch-paul-reed-smith-g-l.html

+1 on the Setzer Hot Rod that someone else mentioned. I love mine.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

pickslide said:


> I love Gretsch guitars. Had an Annie that I traded and then grabbed myself an Black Falcon which is awesome!


That Annie is still awesome. After a month I am starting to get the feel for it.. LUV it . 

There is one for sale here to Dave 
http://www.guitarscanada.com/guitars-guitar-parts/47078-gretsch-paul-reed-smith-g-l.html


----------



## Bruiser74 (Jan 29, 2010)

Don't forget our very own Luke Doucet.
Awesome talent, awesome tones!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eQJeuA9LgF8&feature=results_video&playnext=1&list=PL2DE39DF488F9A40D
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2P5j...ext=1&list=AVGxdCwVVULXezUFaKohnqoNQW_tl0dyxb
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xZdIE5kPtq4&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hqatsYtVCl4&feature=related


----------



## Samsquantch (Mar 5, 2009)

I've had bad GAS for a Gretsch White Falcon for quite awhile. Billy Duffy is one reason. Neil Young is another. Check out the tone Neil Young has in this clip:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GtM87hxp2FM


----------



## Prosonic (Apr 28, 2009)

The guy in the last video is kick ass. Thanks for that! 



pickslide said:


> I love Gretsch guitars. Had an Annie that I traded and then grabbed myself an Black Falcon which is awesome! I also have a 5126 electromatic with the dynasonic pickups which are great too. Gretschs sound great clean all the way to heavy. Watch these videos:
> 
> [video=youtube;8bMd7R-5WFU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8bMd7R-5WFU[/video]
> [video=youtube;dOv_iJ9INGM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dOv_iJ9INGM&amp;feature=relmfu[/video]
> ...


----------



## J-75 (Jul 29, 2010)

david henman said:


> but this model has painted-on f-holes.
> 
> don't know if that makes any difference to the sound.
> 
> any gretsch guys/gals here?


I have a 6120 - beautiful instrument, excellent quality.
The Tennesee Rose you have linked to has existed in a few flavours and model numbers through the years - some with f-holes, and some without. The painted f-holes are an attempt to eliminate acoustic feedback when playing at higher levels - it's not Gretsch 'going cheap', as some might believe at first glance. That is also what trestle bracing is for, in some of their other models. It is reasonable that the non f-hole models will not sound exactly alike with the more resonant f-hole models, and the same goes for trestle bracing, but I believe what really dominates the sound of the various models are the pickups and the body dimensions. The hollow bodies come in various widths, and quite a range of depths (thickness). In some instances, they have even varied the depth of the body for the same model from year-to-year.

If you're shopping for a used one, consider its age, since the quality did undergo a slump or two, years ago, when it was taken over by the wrong hands. The brand has long since been reformed to its former quality, since it has been run by Gretsch family, Fender management, and Japanese manufacturing - that combination seems to be successful.


----------



## Pete the Rocker (Nov 3, 2011)

I love my Gretsch's. They have their own destinct sound. For the last 10 years they have been my main guitars


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

My first good guitar, '65 or '66, was a Tenneseean. Beautiful guitars, and they did paint the f holes even back then. That MIJ one is probably a great guitar. Their pickups didn't have the jam that Gibson pups had IIRC. I don't recall a feedback problem. I would have been using a Bandmaster, likely cranked all the way up.A couple years later I found a 55 Les Paul Special, traded the Gretsch in on a Twin Reverb.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

You may have already found these sites, but the Gretsch Discussion forum is the place to go to discuss Gretsch guitars. I find their forum software to be a bit funky, but you wont find a place with more Gretsch love or diehards:

http://gretschpages.com/forum/

They also have a good For Sale forum. That's where I got mine. Their prices seem to be more realistic than Gretschs you'll see on Kijiji etc:

http://gretschpages.com/forum/garage-sale/


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I'm another out of the loop with Gretsch.

I had an offshore model, Syncrosonic around ten years ago.

What I get confused about is the pickups. 
Filtertron, Dynasonic and yet another from the previous page I'd never heard of.

Are they all TV Jones in these guitars? What's the difference in the pups?
Are certain pups offered only in certain models, or can you opt for any combo?

What years were the QC lower, ones to avoid?

I wouldn't mind a Gretsch, they are cool.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...and the best place to buy gretsch guitars in toronto is....????

(besides craigslist, i mean..)


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Do you have something specific in mind that you can't find used David?

Just wondering.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

sulphur said:


> Do you have something specific in mind that you can't find used David?
> Just wondering.



...the deal of the century?

a phone call from gretsch asking if i would like a free guitar?

i like lance romance's recommendation of a brian setzer model. 

can't see one showing up on craigslist, but i said exactly that about the eventide pitchfactor i bought yesterday (actually, i bought it from a forum member, but i did see that he advertised it on cl).


----------



## pickslide (May 9, 2006)

As I understand, all Gretsch guitars now are made in Japan (standard models), Korea (Syncromatic models) and the only ones made in the US are the custom shop models. I have a Korean made syncro and a Japanese made Black Falcon, both of which are great. I have played a few different Japanese ones and they are all amazing. I mean the attention to detail, fit and finish is up there with the best and puts other big company production guitars to shame. The Korean ones are really good too...expecially for the price. I got my Korean one used for $600 shipped with case and it is an excellent guitar. 

Dynasonics are sort of like single coils and are black. They give more of that countryish classic Gretsch tone, but they are thicker than say strat single coiols and can rock out too:

[video=youtube;LaSfPBqvQhs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LaSfPBqvQhs[/video]
[video=youtube;4T_nyl_Pe8o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4T_nyl_Pe8o[/video]

Filtertrons are like humbuckers, but different yet still clean up so well, have some spank to them and offer another flavor of the Gretsch sound:

[video=youtube;BJ20k4z1HNE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BJ20k4z1HNE&amp;feature=plcp&amp;context=C37b9996U DOEgsToPDskLg-Ia9rcs2ImO9Yg-6UPxX[/video]
[video=youtube;2R0WS31jet8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2R0WS31jet8[/video]

Some versions like the Brian Setzer models come with TV Jones versions of those pickups, but many Gretsch guitars still come with their standard filtertrons. There are lots of discussions about which are better and it seems as though the consensus is that TV Jones are somewhat better than the standards, but many people (me included) think that the Gretsch pickups sound really good. One thing about pickups to be aware of is that the standard filtertron looking pickups on the electromatic series guitars are not filtertrons, but more like humbuckers so you will see many people change those out. 

There are a few different Setzer models too. Here is a video that talks about the standard hot rod which has less tone controls and tv jones pickups as Brian likes it:

[video=youtube;bnvV4AUfeWw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bnvV4AUfeWw[/video]

I have to say that Brian Setzer has to be one of the most underrated guitar players ever. He is also an encyclopedia of Gretsch tones. 
[video=youtube;DzBa138Q194]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DzBa138Q194&amp;feature=related[/video]

Hope that helps a bit. I learned so much over at the Gretsch Pages and Gretsch Talk forums.


----------



## Built4Speed (Aug 31, 2009)

I don't know if this will be less confusing, or more conusing, but here's my brain dump on Gretsch pickups and the eras of production.

There's been quite a few pickup variations with Gretsch over the years. TV Jones has recreated most of the classic pickup designs, and thrown in a few unique variations of his own, but not every Gretsch comes factory loaded with TV Jones. It varies based on model. Gretsch does have it's own pickups, but some models they use TV Jones, usually on signature models at the artist's request.

Dynasonics - The original pickups found on electric Gretsch guitars back in their 50's heyday. Strong, beefy single coils, somewhat similar to a P90 in tone, but still has its own sound. Originally manufactured by Dearmond. Today, Gretsch has their own reissue Dynasonic stock pickups, but TV Jones has recently released his own version - the T'Armond pickup.

Filtertron - The next step in Gretsch pickup evolution. Came to be in the late 50's. Dual-coil pickups (so technically a humbucker), but lower output than most PAF style pickups out there. They were designed by Ray Butts and Chet Atkins fell in love with them. He pushed Gretsch to use them over the Dynasonics, which he didn't like, and Gretsch saw an opportunity to have their own pickups (which obviously meant they'd no longer have to pay to use Dearmonds). Filtertrons quickly replaced Dynasonics on all Gretsch models. Gretsch currently has their own stock version of the filtertron, called the HS Filtertron. TV Jones of course has his TV Jones Classics, a more accurate reproduction of a vintage style filtertron (though the Gretsch HS Filtertrons are still a very nice pickup).

From there, it's pretty much just variations on the filtertron design:

Hilo'trons - A very low output single coil pickup. It's essentially one coil from a filtertron. They were initally used in the cheaper Gretsch guitars of the day, such as the Tennesseans and solid-body Corvettes, but did find favor with the likes of George Harrison. Gretsch has their own current version of the Hilo-trons, and as expected, so does TV Jones

Super'trons - A filtertron with metal blades over the pickup poles, rather than individual polepiece screws. These are supposed to be a but more mid-rangey than a filtertron, a bit higher output, and a bit jazzier in tone. Favored by Chet Atkins in the neck position of his Country Gentleman, they also saw regular use in some of the Baldwin era models. Gretsch does not have it's own version of the Super'tron, only TV Jones makes a current production version.

Those are the classic Gretsch Designs. TV Jones has built upon that with a couple other flavors:

Power'tron - A higher output, mid-range heavy filtertron, even more so than a Super'tron. Supposedly these were built at Billy Gibbon's request, who wanted something more like a Gibson PAF humbucker in his Gretsch guitars. These do make an appearance on a few Gretsch models (125th Jaguar Tan Anniversary model, Power Jet, Power Tenny, possibly others).

Magna'tron - The bastard child of a Dynasonic and a TV Jones Classic Filtertron. It's a filtertron with magnetic slug polepieces instead of screws. Still retains the clarity and sweetness of a filtertron, but with the bold, snappy low-end twang of Dynasonics. Great pickup (I speak from experience).

**Hot Rod Filtertrons - I left these out for the sake of simplicity when I first created this post, but in hindsight, I mention every other variant that crossed my mind, so why not these too. These pickups span the pre-Fender and Fender eras. They are a stock Gretsch pickup, but a TV Jones design, in the truest sense. They've also been recently discontinued. 

These were created for the Brian Setzer Hot Rod models in the late 90's. At the time, Brian wanted something other than the stock ceramic filtertrons for this new line of guitars. Gretsch considered several designs for new filtertrons for this guitar, and Brian selected the design submitted by TV Jones, based on a blind test. This design was then taken to Japan for manufacturing, and they were incorporated in the new Hot Rod line on release. They never saw use outside of the Hot Rod line. They are an alnico filtertron, closer in design to vintage filtertrons, but not the same as TV Jones classics. Contrary to popular belief, thanks to less than stellar name, these are NOT a hot pickup. They have the same low output as HS Filtertrons and TVJ Classics, but possess more clarity than HS Filtertrons, with a single-coil-like snap and twang. 

A few years later, after Fender came on board, all of Brian's signature guitars were updated to include TV Jones Classics, Brian's preferred choice in pickups. Interestingly, unlike his other signature guitars, the Hot Rod line splintered into two mirror lines at this point. One line with TV Jones, the other with the Hot Rod filtertrons. This continued until around 2008 or 2009. when the redundant Hot Rod lines were collapsed, and the Hot Rod filtertrons ceased production.


As to eras of quality, there are some guidelines, but they're not hard and fast rules. There were great guitars produced at all points in Gretsch history.

Golden Age in Brooklyn - The most sought after vintage models were created from about 1955 to 1961, and most feel the best vintage Gretsch guitars were mad in this era, though even during this time, Gretsch QC could be inconsistent. Gretsch had been around for MANY years previous, but the early 50's is when they dipped their toes into electric guitars, and 55 is when the 6120 first makes it's appearance, with classic models like the White Falcon and Country Gentlemen following soon after. The 50's also sees the introduction of the Duo Jet, and other Jet variations.

Pre-Baldwin years - About 1962 to 1967. Gretsch starts making widespread changes to the lineup, favoring slimmer bodies, double-cut body designs, weird gadgets and features, etc. Still good guitars, though this is the era where binding rot is of the greatest concern. Guitars from this era seem to be in higher supply than those from the golden era, likely due to the explosion of instrument sales that followed the Beatles.

Baldwin years - About 1967 to 1980. Seen as the dark ages to many Gretsch enthusiasts, though they did still turn out good guitars, and there are fans of the guitars of the era, though they are less desirable from a vintage stand point. Think CBS-era with Fender, and you get the picture. At this time, Gretsch sells to Baldwin, who promptly moves manufacturing to Arkansas from Brooklyn. The Brooklyn manufacturing crew doesn't want to make the move, so Baldwin is forced to basically start from scratch with a new crew. To make matters worse, two factory fires in the late 60's decimate the factory and all original Brooklyn designs are lost. Baldwin never really seems to know how to market Gretsch, there's no big name endorsers other than Chet Atkins, and QC issues begin to plague the guitars. Finally in 79-80, Gretsch is done. Baldwin retains ownership of the name, but the brand is finished. Until...

Resurrection years - About 1989 to 2003. Usually referred to today as the Pre-Fender years. The Gretsch family buys back the brand name (and little else) from Baldwin, and sets about resurrecting the brand. They try to find a way to make the guitars in the USA without being prohibitively expensive, but eventually decide to have production happen in Japan. Production is handled by the Terada factory (and sometimes Fuji-Gen Gakki, I believe). The guitars of this period are well made structurally, but some of the design choices made by the Gretsch family are questioned by the enthusiasts of the brand. In a nutshell, their complaints are:

- Baldwin style body shapes (instead of the more desirable Brooklyn era shapes)
- Thickness of the wood used. (Again, the thin tops of the Brooklyn era were more desirable, not just for accuracy, but tone and responsiveness as well)
- Quality of the components; generally very cheap pots and switches, prone to failure, and not something you'd expect for the asking price
- Ceramic filtertrons instead of vintage correct alnico.

It's also in this period where the budget Synchromatic, Historic and Electromatic lines are introduced.

Fender years - 2003 to present. Fender doesn't buy Gretsch, but they do negotiate the production and distribution rights, with the Gretsch family still overseeing the brand, and working in conjunction with Fender. Fender immediately sets about rectifying the issues people have had up to that point (namely the entire list above). They also streamline the budget series and eliminate a plethora of models, focusing on a smaller, better quality Electromatic line. The brand flourishes, and enthusiasts rejoice. 


In a nutshell, the Fender era Gretsch line is the most consistent in terms of QC. The Golden Age Brookyln models are the MOST desirable, with prices reflecting that accordingly, followed by the pre-Baldwin models. Baldwin models still carry a bad (though not entirely deserved) reputation, and pre-Fender guitars are still great guitars, though you might need to replace pots and switches. Plenty of people love pre-Fender guitars, vintage-correctness aside.


----------



## hummingway (Aug 4, 2011)

The pickup story: http://gretschpages.com/guitars/pickups/


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Really informative posts pickslide and B4S! 
Thanks, that does clear the air for me.

Dang it! Now I'm GASsing for a Setzer Hot Rod.

I like how there's no mud with those pups, even in the neck position, as some humbuckers can get.


----------



## Built4Speed (Aug 31, 2009)

One more comment. As pickslide pointed out, the pro-line guitars are made in Japan, but the current Electromatic budget line is a combination of Made in Korea (hollowbodies, like the 5120 and 5122) and Made in China (Corvettes, Pro Jets). The budget lines from the pre-Fender era (Electromatic, Synchromatic and Historic series) were (I think) all made in Korea.

And as pickslide also alluded to, the pickup discussion grows larger when you consider the Electromatics, so what the heck, at the risk of being repetitive, I'll expand on those too. 

It's already been pointed out that much of this has been documented at the Gretsch Pages site, but they do miss a couple, and also cover a few variants I forgot about. As a general rule, for more info on all things Gretsch, visit the Gretsch Pages. Love that site.


Gretsch'buckers - The humbuckers included on the hollowbody Electromatics (5120 and 5122). Like pickslide said, they bare a passing resemblance to filtertrons, but are a full-fledged, full-sized humbucker. They have their fans, but are usually quickly swapped out for something else, usually stock Gretsch filtertrons, which can be had for fairly cheap, or TV Jones.

Dearmond 2000 - Stock pickups on the now discontinued 512X line (5125, 5126, 5127, 5128, 5129). These were built by Dearmond in the USA before the Dearmond brand was bought and folded by Fender. They were built very similarly to Dynasonics, and sound similar as a result. Usually referred to as Dynasonic "Lite". They were a great pickup, but are no longer built.

**Dearmond 2K - These are a footnote in the discussion of the Dearmond 2000. As an example of confusing product names, even though 2K is widely accepted shorthand for the number 2000, the Dearmond 2K pickup was NOT the same as a Dearmond 2000. It was another budget pickup built by Dearmond around the same time as the 2000, but is more like a P90 in construction and tone. These were NEVER used on a Gretsch, but were used on the budget Guild electric guitars before Fender bought Guild and killed the electric line. They are constantly confused as Dearmond 2000's, which creates a bit of a problem when trying to buy a used set of Dearmond 2000's, which are still sought after by some.

Gretsch Mini-humbuckers - These were used on the previous generation of Electromatic Pro Jets (new Pro Jets have just been released last year), and continue to be used on a few Electromatic models. They were originally touted as "TV Jones Designed" pickups, but that's a pretty generous description. By TV Jones own admission, he made some suggestions as to the shape or dimensions of the pickup casing. That's all. Gretsch attempted to capitalize on that with the "TV Jones Designed" moniker, but seems to have dropped that moniker recently. They, like the Gretsch'buckers, have their fans, but are often replaced with something else. 

Blacktop Filtertrons - These are a recent addition, based on a design from the Baldwin era. Back then, Baldwin made changes to the filtertron design, going with ceramic magnets, and a different pickup casing than was used for filtertrons up to that point. This new casing was an open-top design, exposing the black top of the bobbin underneath, hence the name. Recently, Gretsch released a Tim Armstrong Electromatic Country Club signature guitar, based on the Baldwin era Country Club that Tim Armstrong of Rancid purchased many years ago. For that guitar, Gretsch recreated the blacktop filtertrons, and they've since been incorporated them into the newly revamped Electromatic Pro-Jet line.

Mega'trons - Yet another filtertron variant. Found on a few of the Corvette models. They're simply a ceramic filtertron, I think wound a little hotter.  My personal suspicion (though completely unfounded), is that these are simply the ceramic filtertrons from the pre-Fender era with a new name, now being used on a budget guitar. Whereas ceramic filtertrons were the bane of many a Gretsch enthusiast's existence in the pre-Fender days, many feel these are an excellent pickup in the Corvettes, and few Corvette owners seem to swap them out.


----------



## bobb (Jan 4, 2007)

Seems that Gretsch was good enough for this guy at one time. 

[video=youtube;T0dd5NL6BVc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T0dd5NL6BVc[/video]


----------



## Gretsch6120 (Sep 20, 2006)

Gizmo said:


> Not sure if it's still for sale but Gretsch6120 has a beaut here:http://www.guitarscanada.com/guitars-guitar-parts/47078-gretsch-paul-reed-smith-g-l.html
> 
> +1 on the Setzer Hot Rod that someone else mentioned. I love mine.


I still got it, and I want it gone. Not that I don't like the guitar but I got my eye on something else you all know what its like


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

They're not really my thing, but I know people who love them.
I did try out some Gretsches when I bought my last guitar (Which wound up being an Ibanez archtop-but it had more of a Gibson vibe to it)
And as pointed out--they have been used by a wide variety of guitar players.

If you love them, then check them out.
As music is about feeling, how you feel about your guitar does matter.

I'm sure most of us know what it''s like to crave something and then to get it, and not be disappointed.


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2012)

Ah! the max machine! tnx for the memories.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

I love the Gretsch sound, but just haven't been 'taken' with many I have played. My main guitar is a Reverend Flatroc though which has similar construction to a Duo Jet. It's a chambered mahogany body with a spruce top, and has "Revtron" pickups with are a fairly hot Filtertron. The key difference is that is has a more "Fender" neck and is Fender scale though. So for me, mainly being a Tele player, it's the best of both worlds. And with the Reverend bass contour control I can get Tele twang with it as well. Every time I see a Duo Jet I drool. But in reality, I prefer the Reverend playing wise.

A model that hasn't been mentioned is the White Penguin. I am normally not a fan of gold hardware, but I dig this:


----------



## hummingway (Aug 4, 2011)

The original White Penguin is considered by many to be the most collectible guitar ever.


----------



## BEACHBUM (Sep 21, 2010)

I really don't think the f-holes contribute or detract from the sound all that much. After all we are not talking about a flat top acoustic that relies solely on the resonance of a thin spruce top to produce its sound that is then projected out of the sound hole. The vast majority of electric Jazz style acoustics and semi acoustics are fairly thick laminated tops sides and backs and although (unlike a solid body) the resonance does have a significant effect in the case of this kind of guitar the body resonance effects the tone by influencing the environment that the pick ups live in. In the early days before amplification the f-holes certainly had a more significant purpose and still do if you play unplugged. But, since these guitars became electrified the f-holes have become what my biology teacher used to call "vestigial appendages".


----------



## hummingway (Aug 4, 2011)

I disagree. They are part of shaping the sound, just like wood choice is. Does the pickup contribute the lion share? Yes, but Chet Atkins asked them to leave out the holes on latter Tenesseans because he thought it sounded better and he did know a thing or two about tone. 

Why would you bother with a hollow body at all if the pickups told the whole story?


----------



## aftermidnight (Oct 11, 2009)

Gretsch lover/owner here ...... '60 6120 with filtertrons and '70 RocJet with supertrons.

For Gretsch lovers it doesn't get much better than this for live on stage ..... 


[video=youtube;ESo0UvcRBY4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ESo0UvcRBY4&amp;feature=related[/video]


...... or photo-ops ....


http://tarkus-magicmac.blogspot.com/2010/06/gretsch-guitars-traveling-wilburys.html


----------



## washburned (Oct 13, 2006)

Manassas....now that was a band!


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

washburned said:


> Manassas....now that was a band!


]

Big Manassas fan.


----------

